# Yumm! Sauce



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

This is a keto friendly beans and rice bowl post. The key ingredient is the sauce. However, there is a bit more than that going on here making this perhaps the best bowl you have ever tasted; and healthy too! The problem is you will likely over-eat anyway!

First it starts with the beans. You can simply open a can of black beans and rinse them for this dish. But in this case I am making it from dry BLACK SOY BEANS. I soaked about 3 cups overnight, and rinsed.






I had previously boiled a whole chicken down for another purpose (chicken salad). Here I am using the left over chicken stock that is strained and defatted.





I am left with extra stock that went in the freezer for other cooks.





Simmering the beans covered in the lightly seasoned chicken stock until they were the consistency I liked. Took about 4 hours this way, but if you have an instapot- use that.






I have here 3 poblano chilies. They are getting ready to be fire roasted. You can use whatever your favorite chili is. Green chiles, Serrano's or jalapenos would be my preference, but this dish will be Gringo'ed out. poblanos are not spicy at all.
You can just open a can from the grocery store if you want, but making them fresh is worth the effort.





They go directly on the flame to get charred all over then placed in an ice bath for a bit.










The char and skins are easily pealed off, deseeded, then are chopped.






I grilled a few chicken thighs on the Weber with the Vortex that were seasoned with SPOG and threw on a couple chunks of cherry. Nothing special here and they are not the star of the dish.  The sliced chicken thighs are on the side or are optional!






So here is the spread for assembly that can be personalized with or without any of the following ingredients:

Steamed riced cauliflower- This is a keto dish, but use whatever kind of steamed rice you like. Normally I like Jasmine or brown rice for this.
Black Beans- Again for this keto dish will be the Black Soy Beans
Green chiles
Green onions
Cillantro 
Tomato- These were fresh out of our garden!
Cheddar cheese (I also had some fetta on hand that needed used up)
Black olives
Sliced avocado
Sesame oil (just a few drops to finish)
Sesame seeds






The bowl is assembled as artistically as you would like for presentation.  I like a hot mess! I mix it all up together to eat it anyway!






The Yumm! sauce is utterly amazing! It is a flavor unlike any other that I can't describe. It is from a local chain of restaurants that cater to the vegan/gluten free, organic, etc. crowd. It is sold in grocery stores and online; including Amazon. There are other flavors as well. All of them are out of this world delicious and unforgettable! I highly recommend trying them all.










I do have a recipe for a clone if someone would like to make it rather than buy it. It's close but not exact....
Thanks for stopping by. If you like beans and rice dishes this one will likely take a top spot. Give it a try and tell me what you think of the sauce.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 29, 2021)

Good looking bowl.
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

WOW!! That sounds incredible. Our good friend and king of keto as he has been dubbed (no offense intended at all) 

 jcam222
  might just get a rise out of this. He does tons of great keto meals and this one is off the charts. Very nice job.

Robert


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking bowl.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. Comfort food at its best!



tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That sounds incredible. Our goof friend and king of keto as he has been dubbed (no offense intended at all)
> 
> jcam222
> might just get a rise out of this. He does tons of great keto meals and this one is off the charts. Very nice job.
> ...


Thanks Robert. Yes. and I think he started it with the black soy beans too. 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 and 

 clifish
 have been in for the keto and black bean ride also. I've got the charro beans on my short list too!
Thanks for the like Brian. You too 

 SmokinVOLfan
 and 

 kilo charlie
 !


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks delish man!! I have that same whopper bag of black soybeans as well as some canned ones from Eden Foods. Going to try using dry soon for a batch based on some Instant Pot times a buddy of mine and also 

 tallbm
 posted. I’m curious on that sauce how many carbs the garbanzo beans add. I’d be up for the recipe for sure.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 29, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> This is a keto friendly beans and rice bowl post. The key ingredient is the sauce. However, there is a bit more than that going on here making this perhaps the best bowl you have ever tasted; and healthy too! The problem is you will likely over-eat anyway!
> 
> First it starts with the beans. You can simply open a can of black beans and rinse them for this dish. But in this case I am making it from dry BLACK SOY BEANS. I soaked about 3 cups overnight, and rinsed.
> View attachment 505968
> ...



Man that looks great!!

I will be doing another Instant Pot of dry black soybeans charro style again today or tomorrow. I will be using ham hocks this time around for the meat/fat component. Also my pico has Hatch chiles in it but still using some Jalapenos :)

Keep these beans a comin! :)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’m curious on that sauce how many carbs the garbanzo beans add.


2g for 2 Tablespoons
However the Black Soy Beans are 8 g of carbs for a 1/2 cup serving.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 29, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> 2g for 2 Tablespoons
> However the Black Soy Beans are 8 g of carbs for a 1/2 cup serving.


The nice thing about the black soy is that’s mostly fiber. When you subtract fiber from a half cup of dried black soybean it’s roughly 1 to 2 grams of net carbs.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> The nice thing about the black soy is that’s mostly fiber. When you subtract fiber from a half cup of dried black soybean it’s roughly 1 to 2 grams of net carbs.


I know there is a modern school of thought is that you can subtract the fiber to get the "net" carbs. But I've been following most of the top well respected keto doctors and they are saying something different. Carbs are still carbs that your body has to process regardless of the glycemic index.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 29, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I know there is a modern school of thought is that you can subtract the fiber to get the "net" carbs. But I've been following most of the top well respected keto doctors and they are saying something different. Carbs are still carbs that your body has to process regardless of the glycemic index.


 I know like many things different keto  “experts” have different thoughts. What I’ve found personally is that high fiber low net carbs have virtually no measurable impact on my blood sugar. They also don’t take me out of ketosis. Now if a lot of the fiber happens to be soluble fiber it might illicit a bit more of an insulin response.  Now when we talk about carbs that are not fiber it’s true that regardless of where it falls on the glycemic index it will cause some level of insulin response. The lower glycemic just spread that response out as opposed to cause a spike.  We all gotta follow and do what works best for us though. I will say the “clean keto” experts are definitely against use of soy. That’s not due to the fiber or carbs but rather their belief it drives inflammatory response. To much soy can also function as estrogen so can be bad for men in high amounts. I’d think those amounts would have to be sustained and high to cause permanent issues.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

Now that's the most intelligent and refreshing response about keto I could possibly imagine! Thank you. You have obviously done your research and know what works best for you. Kudos to you!

I am obviously indulging in these soy beans in moderation and with open mind and eyes. I guess you can say I'm "dirty keto" in that sense. Mrs BEV on the other hand is much more clean than I am.

Check out Dr Cywes on youtube


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

Nice meal and the sauce sounds interesting. I played around with Nutritional Yeast. Kind of tastes like Domestic Grated Parm Cheese to me...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2021)

That all look's KILLER!!!!!
 I love hot peppers, but the Pab's are my all time favorite pepper's


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 1, 2021)

Here is the recipe. I'm having some now with pickled eggs!


----------

